# Kendall Jenner - walks the runway at Givenchy Menswear Spring/Summer 2016 show during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - June 26, 2015 (x50) Update 2



## MetalFan (27 Juni 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner - walks the runway at Givenchy Menswear Spring/Summer 2016 show during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - June 26, 2015 (x22)*

:thx: dir für die Pics der netten Kendall


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Juni 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner - walks the runway at Givenchy Menswear Spring/Summer 2016 show during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - June 26, 2015 (x22)*

schick , gefällt mir :thx: dir


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Juni 2015)

*Kendall Jenner - walks the runway at Givenchy Menswear Spring/Summer 2016 show during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - June 26, 2015 (x22)*

4x



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner - walks the runway at Givenchy Menswear Spring/Summer 2016 show during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - June 26, 2015 (x26) Update*

:thx: dir fürs Update


----------



## Sachse (8 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner - walks the runway at Givenchy Menswear Spring/Summer 2016 show during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - June 26, 2015 (x26) Update*

24x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

:thx: dir fürs weitere Update


----------

